# Running ST coilovers?



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you running ST coilovers, do you get a weird creaks and pop noises? what are your experiences and remedies?

I have just installed my STs and i am pretty sure everything is snug and tight, if i push on the car to compress the front suspension i get these weird creaks, are these normal with coilovers?


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I have the same problem. And I had them readjusted twice already.. :banghead:


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

same with me, happens right when i start moving then ends up going away before i hit my first stop sign


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

I have weird sounds coming from my front ST Coils as well, at low speeds when I first start driving! It's embarrassing when I am driving clients and the CEO around :banghead:.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> I have the same problem. And I had them readjusted twice already.. :banghead:


But did it cure anything?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

No it did not..


bordercitymadman said:


> But did it cure anything?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> No it did not..


So I am considering ST Coilovers - does anybody have GREAT things to say about them. As I do will be driving customers and executive teams around.

Do they really improve handling...which is what I want them for vs. pure lowering. I don't really care to go low, except to get handling improvements.

Also, since I live in a winter climate, am I INSANE for thinking about these? Or should I save up and just do the all stainless versions..

Thanks for all and any input.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh buddy, don't get me wrong, i am extremely happy with the ride! :laugh: it's more responsive especially with 19s and some falkens. :thumbup::thumbup: except for the weird creaking that fades.


instigator31 said:


> So I am considering ST Coilovers - does anybody have GREAT things to say about them. As I do will be driving customers and executive teams around.
> 
> Do they really improve handling...which is what I want them for vs. pure lowering. I don't really care to go low, except to get handling improvements.
> 
> ...


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

instigator31 said:


> So I am considering ST Coilovers - does anybody have GREAT things to say about them. As I do will be driving customers and executive teams around.
> 
> Do they really improve handling...which is what I want them for vs. pure lowering. I don't really care to go low, except to get handling improvements.
> 
> ...


coils will improve handling because of stiffness. If you only care about handling, you should just get rear (or with front) sway bar(s).


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Epence said:


> coils will improve handling because of stiffness. If you only care about handling, you should just get rear (or with front) sway bar(s).


Ok, this is sort of the info I was looking for. So I guess I really misunderstood a few things, in another post a while ago, about 90% of the folks said coilovers are the best handling upgrade.

I thought RSB's were, but my mind was changed...no you have me thinking again :banghead:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol I always think twice or more before buying something.

I think when people say handling on cc, meaning body roll (correct me if I'm wrong). Those who has rsb also mentioned that is sufficient for improving handling if ride height isn't an issue.

Coilovers or shocks/springs combo is good. For those who track or spirited driving might also throw in rsb for more improvement.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Most def, I don't run a track or anything, but just daily driving and some occasional "spirited" driving as the vw heads here call it the STs made the diff. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

I drive executives around all the time too, With the ST's and riding on 19's, I always get complements on how good the car looks from visiting execs. 

The ride quality is very livable and I have had no complaints from anyone about it being too stiff. 

Other than the weird sounds, the improvements in looks and handling is well worth it. Since you are in the snowbelt I would go with the KW V1's


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I got some nice pics from the other day I need to post up

I'm all the way down in the front (adjustment collar NOT on the sway bar link though!) and have like 3 threads in the rear

No noises whatsoever for the past 2-2.5 months that I've had them.

Very nice riding coils, and a perfect looking stance (IMO).

As far as winter is concerned....I'm just gonna take them off and run my stock dampers with the DriverGear springs I have still just for peace of mind and a higher ride height.
(I've done the install tons of times, so it's no big deal for me to swap them & I have the lifetime wheel alignment from Firestone)

Paired with my H&R 24mm rear sway bar....I have no body roll at all



As for noises....check to make sure your sway bar endlinks are tight! Those are common noise makers if not tightened down all the way.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

If your having noises did you replace your front strut mounts and bearings? Or did u re-use the old ones? Check to make sure all ur subframe bolts are tight also... And last there is a tsb on the popping, there's one bolt you pull and insert a spacer and insert a new bolt. You can find the kit on ECS its like 15$ 

ST coilovers are very good they are the same exact coilover as KW V1's the only difference is ST coils are a galvanized construction with a 5 yr warranty and the V1's are stainless steel construction with a lifetime warranty 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm going to check the sway bar links, and no I didn't replace the bearings, maybe I'll order them along with the subframe kit mentioned

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It's just recommended by VW to swap out the bearings when you have everything apart (on the struts)....plus they're only like $10/each or something

Peace of mind & no noises with new ones

And check the sway bar links too, like I said

And here are some pics from the other day:


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

For those who had issues.. Any resolution?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> For those who had issues.. Any resolution?


Bringing this back 
+1

Mine is noisy as hell and I put new bearings and bolts in.
Setup was also noisy when I had them on my A3.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

S WORD said:


> Bringing this back
> +1
> 
> Mine is noisy as hell and I put new bearings and bolts in.
> Setup was also noisy when I had them on my A3.


Did you re-tighten the sway bar hardware?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

bordercitymadman said:


> Did you re-tighten the sway bar hardware?


I will re-check everything tomorrow.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

I just ordered some ST's, any updates on the noises? Should I cancel?


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

In my case it was just a matter of re tightening the hardware and replacing the strut bearings. I love these coilovers, just right amount of stiffness without being harsh.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

nixqik1 said:


> I just ordered some ST's, any updates on the noises? Should I cancel?


No noises when properly installed

PM'd you back, btw


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Waiting for KW to send back my ST coils!


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> Waiting for KW to send back my ST coils!


did you send them in because of the noises? or something else? how long have they had them for?


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes I did send them out for the creeking and popping at low speeds.


bordercitymadman said:


> did you send them in because of the noises? or something else? how long have they had them for?


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Here is my story*

I had a issue with creeking and popping at low speeds,so mine were sent back to KW/ST. Also be that whatever shop installs the coils be sure and make sure you/they write down the art numbers and serial numbers as well as height adjustments. I had my install done by two different shops who deal with high end cars and both assured me that they were installed by manufactures specificatioins. Neither shop wrote down the information on the warratny card so ST/KW gave me a complete run around. I have almost 1000.00 in install fees and shipping fees because after the first install was complete the creeking and popping occured so i brought them back to the shop and they told me everything was done correctly and they will not do anything further,so i left that shop angry and went to another and had them taken out and reinstalled and of course the creeking and popping was still there. I took them out and had the factory coils put back in and shipped them out to KW/ST. I was given the run around first by Jorge after weeks of not returning my emails and phone callls he told me that he was busy and was attending shows and now needed all the settings that were performed and ride heights. I explained to him several times that i did not have the information and that i did not install them. After getting no where with Jorge i received a phone call from a Bob Vanvlient who said he is the customer service manager and that i no longer have to deal with Jorge and apologized for the lack of responce/customer service on Jorges behalf. I explained the situation to Bob and he said he looked up my information and seen I was still under manufactures warranty and that he would need me to ship out my coils and perfrom a bench test to duplicate the noise. I felt some what better knowing I would get these fixed. Now here comes the headache with Bob. Before sending back any prouct we need a rma# so they can track what issue may occur. I sent several emails to Bob and no responce. I called several times and left my number and no responce so fianly i called and he happened to pick up the phone now he is apologetic for not getting back to me and gane me a rma# to ship the coils back. After shipping the coils back I waited a few weeks and made a follow up call to Bob and of course no answer, i sent several emails and of course no answer so after calling several times for almost a week i got through to Bob i was given the excuse that he works in four different departments and he is busy and has many customers to deal with. Then he started asking me about the ride height and adjustments which i already went through with Jorge and explained to Bob on my initial conversation. He claims he never had this conversation with me and that he needed the info to do the test. He claimed that his techs could not duplicate any noise and out of good faith he replaced some bushings which he said he is not supposed to do lol "thanks for the favor BOB". I asked him if the coils were ready to be shipped out and he said that they should have been shipped out already. I asked to please make sure and he checked and of course they were still sitting on the shelf. Now he says sorry they will be shipped out that day. So now I think they are in transit and I check my emails a few days later and i have a email from a Adam Toomey asking for my shipping address and for me to please get back to Phil which I never received a email from. So insted of these people calling me after all the issues i have they just let they just do nothing. I sent them immediatley my address several times in several different emails and still have not received a confirmation email with any type of tracking. True Story :banghead:


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> I had a issue with creeking and popping at low speeds,so mine were sent back to KW/ST. Also be that whatever shop installs the coils be sure and make sure you/they write down the art numbers and serial numbers as well as height adjustments. I had my install done by two different shops who deal with high end cars and both assured me that they were installed by manufactures specificatioins. Neither shop wrote down the information on the warratny card so ST/KW gave me a complete run around. I have almost 1000.00 in install fees and shipping fees because after the first install was complete the creeking and popping occured so i brought them back to the shop and they told me everything was done correctly and they will not do anything further,so i left that shop angry and went to another and had them taken out and reinstalled and of course the creeking and popping was still there. I took them out and had the factory coils put back in and shipped them out to KW/ST. I was given the run around first by Jorge after weeks of not returning my emails and phone callls he told me that he was busy and was attending shows and now needed all the settings that were performed and ride heights. I explained to him several times that i did not have the information and that i did not install them. After getting no where with Jorge i received a phone call from a Bob Vanvlient who said he is the customer service manager and that i no longer have to deal with Jorge and apologized for the lack of responce/customer service on Jorges behalf. I explained the situation to Bob and he said he looked up my information and seen I was still under manufactures warranty and that he would need me to ship out my coils and perfrom a bench test to duplicate the noise. I felt some what better knowing I would get these fixed. Now here comes the headache with Bob. Before sending back any prouct we need a rma# so they can track what issue may occur. I sent several emails to Bob and no responce. I called several times and left my number and no responce so fianly i called and he happened to pick up the phone now he is apologetic for not getting back to me and gane me a rma# to ship the coils back. After shipping the coils back I waited a few weeks and made a follow up call to Bob and of course no answer, i sent several emails and of course no answer so after calling several times for almost a week i got through to Bob i was given the excuse that he works in four different departments and he is busy and has many customers to deal with. Then he started asking me about the ride height and adjustments which i already went through with Jorge and explained to Bob on my initial conversation. He claims he never had this conversation with me and that he needed the info to do the test. He claimed that his techs could not duplicate any noise and out of good faith he replaced some bushings which he said he is not supposed to do lol "thanks for the favor BOB". I asked him if the coils were ready to be shipped out and he said that they should have been shipped out already. I asked to please make sure and he checked and of course they were still sitting on the shelf. Now he says sorry they will be shipped out that day. So now I think they are in transit and I check my emails a few days later and i have a email from a Adam Toomey asking for my shipping address and for me to please get back to Phil which I never received a email from. So insted of these people calling me after all the issues i have they just let they just do nothing. I sent them immediatley my address several times in several different emails and still have not received a confirmation email with any type of tracking. True Story :banghead:


Wow I'm sorry to hear you've had to go through all of that. That type of customer service is unacceptable no matter what line of business your're in and likely reflects on the product in mind. Keep in mind I am NOT running coil currently but needless to say, I will be staying away from these guys. 

Good luck with everything! eace:


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Btw sorry for whatever spelling and grammatical errors I have made. I working off my cell phone


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Any updates on this? I installed these about 6000 miles ago on my 2010 Tiguan and for the first 1000 miles there was no creaking. Now I tend to get creaking at low speeds backing out of my driveway and first pulling off. It does tend to go ways before I get to the stop sign about 100 yards away and all is good until the car sits for a while, overnight or 9 hours at work, and i first start up and you hear the noise. The noise does tend to last longer on cold mornings.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

That is pretty much normal for the STs. Mornings, long sitting times...I think as you own it more you either get used to it or it goes slightly away. but it is never gone. But because it is only at really low speeds when cranking the wheel I am not too mad about it. 

My car still rides great and the steering feel and handling has never been compromised due to any issue.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

veedub64 said:


> Any updates on this? I installed these about 6000 miles ago on my 2010 Tiguan and for the first 1000 miles there was no creaking. Now I tend to get creaking at low speeds backing out of my driveway and first pulling off. It does tend to go ways before I get to the stop sign about 100 yards away and all is good until the car sits for a while, overnight or 9 hours at work, and i first start up and you hear the noise. The noise does tend to last longer on cold mornings.


 I'm with you now. 

With my ST's on my '11 CC.......never heard one noise at all. 

Now I'm on the HPA SHS coilovers _(which are similar to the ST's/KW V1's)....._and i have the same issue. 
I just get a SLIGHT noise when I drive off....nothing major at all......and then it doesn't come back. 

From what I've gathered & been told...it's the shock sticking. After it moves, of course, it goes away 

Doesn't hurt or compromise anything.....just one of those things: you pay to play (the modding game)


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

This issue is not ST coils specific. 
I have KONI and i hear pops when i pull out of a parking spot every morning. 
Like others mentioned, it goes away after a few turns. 

I was told, this could be fixed by getting shorter end links.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

by popping sound, do you guys mean the "womping" noise? I have Vogtland and the noise exist for front struts (pretty much KW makes them)...after a while of driving, the noise goes away...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SlavaKM said:


> This issue is not ST coils specific.
> I have KONI and i hear pops when i pull out of a parking spot every morning.
> Like others mentioned, it goes away after a few turns.
> 
> I was told, this could be fixed by getting shorter end links.


 Weird...I never had noise with my Konis. 

IMO, both the KW's/ST's & Konis had the swaybar bracket (on the strut) in the proper position. 

I thought maybe shorter swaybar endlinks as well, but it seems that would just pull the sway bar up even more. 
And the stock endlinks seemed too short, IMO. (had to push the swaybar up to get the endlink into the strut's tab on mine) 
So if they were shorter....it'd be even harder to line them up 



Epence said:


> by popping sound, do you guys mean the "womping" noise? I have Vogtland and the noise exist for front struts (pretty much KW makes them)...after a while of driving, the noise goes away...


 It's like a small creak/pop


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've had this problem with my ST but I guess with time it just went away.


----------



## tgdurst (May 24, 2013)

I have noise on mine. I just got back from the VW dealer (there because I broke off my bolt going into the sway bar bracket. The VW Tech said that my clunk is most likely due to a broker bolt in the end link. They are looking into it now and will let me know tonight.


----------



## tgdurst (May 24, 2013)

tgdurst said:


> I have noise on mine. I just got back from the VW dealer (there because I broke off my bolt going into the sway bar bracket. The VW Tech said that my clunk is most likely due to a broker bolt in the end link. They are looking into it now and will let me know tonight.


VW did not find anything. BUT it turned out to be the strut itself. I needed to use a 6mm hex key and a 7/8 socket (held by vice grips) and tighten the nut. The clunk is gone..


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

pics of these coilovers on stock cc 17s?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> pics of these coilovers on stock cc 17s?












Vogtland Coilovers (same as ST pretty much) ~25" FTG


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> Vogtland Coilovers (same as ST pretty much) ~25" FTG


looks great for an IG pic..do u have any up close so i can get a better idea? How low are u and how much lower can you go on those phoenix wheels? Thank u!:beer::beer:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm about 1 more turn on the rear and 2~3 turns on the front.

i'll snap some today when i'm out. :thumbup:


----------



## tgdurst (May 24, 2013)

Anyone running without adjusters in the rear? Just springs? It seems like it should be lower in the rear?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> I'm about 1 more turn on the rear and 2~3 turns on the front.
> 
> i'll snap some today when i'm out. :thumbup:


sounds good, please do


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tgdurst said:


> Anyone running without adjusters in the rear? Just springs? It seems like it should be lower in the rear?


You can.

Only issue is that the fronts can't go as low.....so then the rear looks lower than the fronts & looks odd


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> You can.
> 
> Only issue is that the fronts can't go as low.....so then the rear looks lower than the fronts & looks odd


good to know


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's a shot









by the way, I have 8mm spacers on front wheels.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> Here's a shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these ST or Vogtland coils? Looks good. I have the same wheels. Was thinking of buying coils tomorrow. Any more pics? Hows everything holding up? any suspension noises? Link to where you bought your spacers... how come you just run spacers in the front? Keep up the good work!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> Are these ST or Vogtland coils? Looks good. I have the same wheels. Was thinking of buying coils tomorrow. Any more pics? Hows everything holding up? any suspension noises? Link to where you bought your spacers... how come you just run spacers in the front? Keep up the good work!


They are Vogtland coilovers. That's only pic i snapped today. I don't take much pictures of my car. Like i said, they're pretty much same as ST. Shocks are made by KW (non-stainless steel). I got the spacers from Achtuning. The front wheels will look tucked if there are no spacers. You could go for 10mm in front and probably 5mm/8mm in the rear. The noise is probably coming from upper mounts in the front. I got the 034R mounts and going to have them installed this weekend.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> They are Vogtland coilovers. That's only pic i snapped today. I don't take much pictures of my car. Like i said, they're pretty much same as ST. Shocks are made by KW (non-stainless steel). I got the spacers from Achtuning. The front wheels will look tucked if there are no spacers. You could go for 10mm in front and probably 5mm/8mm in the rear. The noise is probably coming from upper mounts in the front. I got the 034R mounts and going to have them installed this weekend.


SO are you having noise? YEAH, the Upgraded Strut Mount/Bearings/034 Density Upper Mount Set will fix it! Did u install yourself? Post up more pics when you can, maybe take a video clip of a walk around. Pics dont do justice with lowered cars imo


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

dude...just measure FTG with measuring tape. you'll have an idea. Sorry I don't have a youtube channel to upload a video. My buddy helped me to do the installation. I pay him small amount for helping me as courtesy.

I know pics don't do justice but there are also other threads and pics about FTG measurement. Picture there's only about 1 index finger between wheel and fender. :thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> dude...just measure FTG with measuring tape. you'll have an idea. Sorry I don't have a youtube channel to upload a video. My buddy helped me to do the installation. I pay him small amount for helping me as courtesy.
> 
> I know pics don't do justice but there are also other threads and pics about FTG measurement. Picture there's only about 1 index finger between wheel and fender. :thumbup:


i meant pics so i can so more, im doing solo werks tomorrow and i have the same wheel as u


----------



## apalmer (May 29, 2014)

*yea..*

I had just ordered these coilovers, the ST's of course, and this is the second day I have had them on. I am getting a squeaking noise from the front right strut, and the rear left coil and adjustment perch. The front left strut is something that I am going to fix tomorrow, something with the strut mount, but the bolts that they send with the strut, actually aren't Volkswaggen specific. The OEM bolts are more "low pro" and for some reason is causing a squeaking noise against the top mounting bracket in my case. Or its the strut mount, all I know is that I can feel the squeakiness in the fender as I bounce the suspension up and down.

These coil overs are great, but as any after marcket installation, there are kinks you have to work out always. 

My biggest concern is the rear end. It sounds like metal on metal slowly being swept across each other, causing a squeak like the spring isn't seated properly.... I work at a volkswaggen dealership her in chicago, and greased everything that could be greased. I even sprayed silicone over every component of the coils to ensure that there was a protective layer of something over it all to protect from the environment. BUT....

Did anyone notice that the rear adjustment perches weren't bored to the correct diameter to the rear end of the stock coil mounts??? I couldnt get my perches to properly seat perfectly over the bottom coil mount. I could tell that they werent a perfect match up thats for sure, because you go left to right, from front to back, like juiceing an orange on a manual juicer..... I think that is my problem with the rear end, but what throws me off is why the other side isnt doing the same thing...


----------



## Mark_amd (Aug 29, 2018)

*ST Coilovers "CLUNK" / "Squeek" noises CC 3.6L R-LINE*

Had my mechanic install ST coilovers on my 2015 3.6L CC. After 1,500km or of driving I noticed that my front left passenger side sagged was lower by (-4mm), I thought it was just the springs "Settling-in". So I took the wheel off and adjusted the Coilover's height to match the left side which "Sagged"....Well...As soon as I lowered my front right side (Passengers side) so it could match the left, I instantly started to hear weird clunking noises when I was pulling out of my garage AND my alignment was also fukked....
SO....I took it back to the mechanic for a THIRD time :banghead: ...the mechanic then realized that the top hats & bearing on the drivers side have "Collapsed"...which explains why the car dropped on the left (Drivers side)...My mechanic used the stock strut mounts & bearings :screwy::screwy::screwy: ...The car has 37 thousand km and the top hats, strut mounts & bearings all should have been replaced the FIRST time :facepalm: . 

After installing "HIGH-DENSITY" uper strut mounts by "Solo-Werks" and replacing all the bearings the "CLUNK" sound has dissapeared . It's been one week of driving so far and zero noises.

REPLACE your Top-Hats, Stru-Mounts & Bearings!!! That will solve this annoying problem.

Cheers!  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

